# Recommend a Reverb Pedal



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd like to hear some suggestions on a reverb pedal that could go from a decent spring to some modulated ambiance without sounding digital. Stereo ins/outs and true bypass would be a plus.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

dont you have a blue sky and a flint?

I really enjoyed my Hall of Fame for what its worth


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

+1 For the hall of fame, I had the hall of fame mini which is great to.

I now use the Dr. Scientist Reverberator but that wouldn't do the modulated ambiance you are looking for.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

blam said:


> dont you have a blue sky and a flint?


Yes, but this would be for a Jr. secondary board project... in stereo. Just goofing to get my pedal fix and not mess with the existing "it works well for me" setup. I'm using a Hardwire Supernatural right now and as cool as it is the sound tends to be on the digital side. I'm not sure if that's possible to avoid but I'd like to try. 


List...
1. Hall of Fame


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dug my digitech hardwire reverb. Might not be quite what you're looking for but try it out. Mooer shimmerverb?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd also recommend the Hall of Fame. Great pedal.

If you can get away with just spring reverb sounds, the Boss FRV-1 '63 Reverb pedal is killer!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

RRR, but I have the blue sky for the shimmer. RRR is better for everything else.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Another +1 for the HOF, love mine. I use the Room or Spring settings mostly, but I also use it for stranger sounds. I don't think the modulated delay sounds too digital to me but that's just my opinion. If I were you I'd try one in a store and see if it's the sound you're looking for.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

List...
1. Hall of Fame
2. Stereo Wet
3. Mr. Black Supermoon


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I really do like my HOF. I don't use my reverb excessively but i do like the ambiance and depth it adds when used judiciously. I also mostly use the spring and room settings but I like the pre-delay on to keep the fundamentals clear and there are some pretty cool TonePrints you can download.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> RRR, but I have the blue sky for the shimmer. RRR is better for everything else.


Whats an rrrrrr?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

How about a Line 6 Verbzilla? 

I didn't give the HoF a fair chance when I first got it because the TonePrint software wasn't available back then. Now that I've messed around and made my own TonePrints, I have to say that I'm a pretty big fan of the HoF now.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Might want to consider the Hermida Reverb for it's simplicity, the Fender 63 Reverb, if you want to get as close to the Fender reverb sound using a digital pedal.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

TWRC said:


> I didn't give the HoF a fair chance when I first got it because the TonePrint software wasn't available back then. Now that I've messed around and made my own TonePrints, I have to say that I'm a pretty big fan of the HoF now.


That's right. I forgot about the free TonePrint editor. I haven't tried it yet but it looks pretty comprehensive and easy to use.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

It's really easy. All of the EQ issues that I had with that pedal were gone with a stroke of a mouse. I think more pedal companies should offer something like that with digital stompboxes. 



bluzfish said:


> That's right. I forgot about the free TonePrint editor. I haven't tried it yet but it looks pretty comprehensive and easy to use.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Whats an rrrrrr?


Radical red reverberator by Dr. Scientist. It's a goody.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I had the Hardwire RV-7 for some time i thought it was pretty good. I also liked the Boss 63 reverb. I like simple pedals that sound good. Right now im using the Boss Tera Echo.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I have used a boss space echo for about 6 years now.
Reverb, delay, knobs, tap tempo.
Sounds good.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

While people may talk about reverb as if its some sort of monolithic thing that has either been "done right"...or not, realistically reverberant spaces have TONS of parameters that can be varied. In many respects, asking for reverb pedal recommendations is a bit like asking "what's the best distortion"? Heck, that's probably an even easier question to answer, because just about any distortion's character can be productively changed by what you stick before and/or after it.

In the case of reverb, there are as many potential algorithms to apply as there are pedals on effectsdatabase ( http://www.effectsdatabase.com/ ).

So maybe the question to ask, at least as an adjunct, is "Recommend me a *flexible* reverb pedal. Something that can produce a usefully wide variety of reverb sounds."

Me, I have a Lexicon MPX100 that I picked up for $50, a Behringer rack digital FX thing I also got for $50 (used, of course), and a Line 6 M5 (which includes all the Verbzilla algorithms). I have some nice long spring reverb pans I keep meaning to hook up as well. That just about does it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been rockin' the Blue Sky and Flint on one board, the Hardwire Supernatural on another. I tried the M5 but it's a bit big and I truly appreciate the Hardwire but if life has taught me anything it's that I shouldn't settle. I think what I'm after in the end is *flexibility* in a small enclosure. Having a good spring and longer, possibly modulated, tails would be nice. Also, in stereo... too much to ask?

I checked out the HOF last night via YouTube and liked it, this one should be easy to try out locally. I think the Supermoon is off the list, it's nice but not nice enough to try sourcing just to test drive it. The Wet looks cool and I've had my eye on it for a couple of years. I don't have a line on one, it's pricey and I haven't figured out everything it can do. Programming? Looks like a lot in a small tight package and great sound to boot, at least via YouTube. If I cave and buy new at least resale looks good and high(er).

I think I need to acclimatize to the new board and give all the pedals a fair chance, some have been with me since the gathering and planning started in October but the last one just arrived on Friday. Hardwire has only been around a month or so. The experiment is progressing. 

Seriously though,.. anyone have a Wet they care to speak of?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

If you'd like to try a HOF and you're in Edmonton, I'd be happy to meet for coffee or something wherever you're going and lend it to you. It's just sitting in a closet unused at the moment until I need it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

^^^Thank you, might take you up on it.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I've owned all the aforementioned reverbs and the best one is the stereo WET. It is such a fantastic sounding pedal, nothing else even comes close. I own both the stereo version and the mono version. The algorithm that he uses is unique sounding, clean and lets you have the decay on full without it turning into mush. It is so good that I've read of some engineers using it in studios instead of the rack verbs. Seriously, if you want the best, the WET is it........


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you for the info.

Have you tried to play around with the programming of the pedal?


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I just bought a HoF and im rather disappointed in it. I read a ton of good reviews on it so i picked one up today... All the reverbs sound so digital and the artifacting in the decay doesn't sound natural at all. I'm still playing with it, going to download the software for it and try some toneprints. I'm hoping i can find a smoother more natural sound, if not its going back. Should of gone with my gut and bought the Boss FRV-1 simple, easy, and sounds great.

Update: I did find some toneprints that I liked so all is not lost....yet


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

noman said:


> I've owned all the aforementioned reverbs and the best one is the stereo WET. It is such a fantastic sounding pedal, nothing else even comes close. I own both the stereo version and the mono version. The algorithm that he uses is unique sounding, clean and lets you have the decay on full without it turning into mush. It is so good that I've read of some engineers using it in studios instead of the rack verbs. Seriously, if you want the best, the WET is it........


Yeah, I loved the Stereo WET when I had it. If the OP is looking for spring, though, that is the one thing the WET doesn't do. Loved the different algorithms and the fact that you basically have 3 pedals in one (reverb, delay, chorus).


----------



## blaren (May 6, 2006)

Man....you NEED to take a look at the Zoom MS-50G or MS-100BT.
I just picked a used MS-50G up cause I needed a second delay (for my small board) and ...I'm currently using an old rack mountable Yamaha SPX500 for reverb which is a bit of a PITA so I was looking for a verb too.
Had been interested/curious about the iStomp and Multistomp pedals. Stompbox sized multi effects with models. I was intrigued by the fact that you could just log onto iTunes and test/buy tons of pedals (pedal apps) to load into the pedal and they're like 5 bucks each...some are less a few might be a bit more?

Just seems kinda pointless to buy a reverb pedal when you could get a "stomp" multi pedal for the same or even less $. They have tons of reverbs, you can download more, you can make/tweak your own verb patches (or any) and...they do reverb plus about a billion other things. AND...say you're in the middle of nowhere gigging and BOTH your amps explode. Plug straight into the board with the Zoom and you can walk or dance (not limp) right through the rest of the night.

I'd seriously look into a Multistomp or an iStomp.
Keep in mind though (I didn't realize it...oopsies) that the MS-50G does NOT have the ability to link directly to iTunes and DL pedal apps like the 100BT or the iStomp do. I was a bit bummed about that but...I decided that for what I need it for it's fine without that feature.

Good Luck with the hunt.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^^^^^







^^^^^^
Great pedal ,tons of options, quiet, very flexible and a bunch of totally tweakable revs.
▶ Zoom MS100BT Guitar Pedal Demo with Best Intro Ever!! - YouTube
If U want shimmer, U can place a chorus or flange in the signal chain post rev. for some very useable sounds.
zoom ms 100bt reverbs - YouTube


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

The Tech 21 Boost RVB is worth a look too. It sounds really natural, is versatile and has nice modulation. L&M carry them in town.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations, I'll check out the Tech 21 as well but I'm really wondering about and leaning towards the Neunaber Wet stereo verb. Seems rad.. like ninja turtles if they needed musical gear.


----------



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

Tried them all, and the best is really the Neunaber Stereo WET. The Strymon Big Sky is probably the "cream of the crop" when it comes to verbs, but it is also the most expensive and the largest. I have the Stereo WET on my main board and the Verbzilla on my second jam board. Do not dismiss the Verbzilla! It is a great sounding and versatile reverb pedal. It has a predelay control, which many others do not have and is very useful for dialing in the right space in different rooms. FWIW, I owned the TC Hall of Fame and hated that pedal. No amount of tweaking could get me a useable reverb for gigs. I could not return it fast enough. 

No idea why you do not want it to sound "digital". Every reverb pedal made today is digital. Also note, that every great guitar player that you admire, is using digital reverbs. Almost nobody records these days with an amp's spring reverb, so everything you are hearing is digital. Also, most of them (if not all) are using digital reverbs live as well. There is nothing wrong with digital reverbs, it is up to you to make it sound great.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim Z said:


> No idea why you do not want it to sound "digital". Every reverb pedal made today is digital.


I should have said "natural", or something like that. I realize they are all mostly digital and that's perfectly fine. I like my Flint, Blue Sky and Supernatural but as usual my endless pursuit of gear leads me to wanting new things and the Wet is one of them. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I considered an AMT Reverberry, but ended up with an HOF. Totally LOVE IT!
-Mikey


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've spent a little bit of time gathering some reverbs and have come to the conclusion I might have a problem. I didn't even know I used reverb this much so who needs 4 of em for a secondary board. I've had the M5 and Hardwire for a while but the RV-5 came over the weekend and the Wet showed up yesterday. 

The Hardwire seems to be in the not too subtle realm, the M5 has much to offer including a huge footprint, the Boss is excellent sounding for the basics and the Wet sounds great but I gotta spend some time figuring it out. Currently it has nice big clean and very natural sounding reverb in mono and delay when I plug in the stereo jacks, need to see what this puppy is supposed to be like. Right now I'm drawn to both the Wet and RV-5, for different reasons but time will tell. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

